# Fellaini e Coentrao al Man UTD,è ufficiale



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2013)

Ennesimo colpo di scena nell'ultimo giorno di calciomercato.Il Manchester United,dopo il misterioso affare Herrera,si rifà acquistando *Marouane Fellaini* e *Fabio Coentrao*.

Per quanto riguarda il centrocampista belga dell'Everton,a lungo accostato ai Red Devils,l'affare si è concretizzato proprio negli ultimissimi minuti disponibili,sopratutto grazie alla decisiva presa di posizione del giocatore,che in serata aveva presentato al club un richiesta di cessione ufficiale.La cifra di acquisto,confermata dai Toffees,è di *32 milioni di euro*.

Sul fronte Coentrao,anch'egli acquisito all'ultimo,si parla invece di prestito stagionale.


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2013)

Beh, un buon doppio colpo


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2013)

Ottimi colpi!! Non si capisce la questione Herrera, pare saltato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2013)

Fellaini insopportabile e un po' sopravvalutato, alla Witsel, comunque bravo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2013)

Ah,piccola curiosità: un paio di anni fa il buon Fellaini salì alla ribalta delle cronache rosa per avere ripetutamente chiesto alla cugina di *Rooney* di mandargli delle foto delle sue chiappe (nonostante fosse pure fidanzato) 
Però non aveva tutti i torti,ecco la cuginetta Natalie:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ah,piccola curiosità: un paio di anni fa il buon Fellaini salì alla ribalta delle cronache rosa per avere ripetutamente chiesto alla cugina di *Rooney* di mandargli delle foto delle sue chiappe (nonostante fosse pure fidanzato)
> Però non aveva tutti i torti,ecco la cuginetta Natalie:



ahahaha hai capito il riccioletto


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2013)

Delle chiappe? Io avrei optato per un'altra cosa 

Ban per [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION]


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2013)

Ragazzi, un piacere: niente foto di "queste" donne nelle sezioni normali. Usate l'album della gnocca


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, un piacere: niente foto di "queste" donne nelle sezioni normali. Usate l'album della gnocca



Ok 

Signori miei,usate Google


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Coentrao l'avrei preso volentieri.
Coentrao-De Sciglio


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2013)

Fellaini è ufficiale, per il portoghese _stanno indagando_.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Se non altro la smetteranno di andare in giro con Cleverley


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se non altro la smetteranno di andare in giro con Cleverley



Fortissimo tsè


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Fortissimo tsè


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Non capisci un tubo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non capisci un tubo


Ma ne azzeccassi una Freecazz.


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma ne azzeccassi una Freecazz.



E' l'unico che si sbatte a metà campo, gli altri sono tutti delle fighette..chi dovrebbe giocare? Anderson?


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2013)

Se Coentrao è in prestito secco mah, cosa vanno valorizzano i giocatori del real?  se invece è in prestito con qualche diritto allora il discorso cambia


----------



## prebozzio (3 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;276044 ha scritto:


> Se Coentrao è in prestito secco mah, cosa vanno valorizzano i giocatori del real?  se invece è in prestito con qualche diritto allora il discorso cambia


Non è tanto scommettere su un giocatore giovane da valorizzare potenzialmente come un Petagna, quanto prendere gratis per un anno uno dei migliori al mondo nel ruolo


----------



## Doctore (3 Settembre 2013)

potevamo valorizzare noi coentrao


----------



## folletto (3 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok
> 
> Signori miei,usate Google



Apperò


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se non altro la smetteranno di andare in giro con Cleverley



Ma se non sai che scrivere, non commentare!


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2013)

*Saltati Herrera e Coentrao per problemi burocratici.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2013)

lol


----------



## juventino (3 Settembre 2013)

Gran colpo Fellaini.


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2013)

Fellaini era scontato, lo dicevo da giugno si sarebbe fatto.


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma se non sai che scrivere, non commentare!


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2013)

La storia di Herrera è una macchietta. In UK raccontano che nella sede del Bilbao si siano presentati dei falsi emissari e dirigente dello UTD per trattare il basco. Che delirio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2013)

*Aggiornamento su Coentrao: Real e Manchester avevano trovato l'accordo ed inoltrato alla FA un documento che illustrava a grandi linee l'operazione.La federazione ha quindi concesso un'ora extra oltre il limite alle due squadre per definire i dettagli,ma il sostituto che il Real aveva scelto,l'esterno del Granada Siqueira,è andato in prestito al Benfica,costringendo il Real ad annullare tutto all'ultimo secondo.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2013)

*Sami Khedira ha confermato che,prima di comprare Fellaini,il Manchester United aveva per lui offerto 40 milioni,subito rifiutati dal Real Madrid.*


----------

